# Is 85K Sterling Enough ?



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

We are thinking of selling our property in Turkey and buying one in Spain. Our children and grandchildren have all visited the Turkey property several times and are finding the flights expensive now they have to pay full price for the grandchildren.
We would have about £85K . We have no hard and fast views re location. 
Is it possible to get . . . . . 
Min 2 Bedrooms
Not in high rise
Duplex or terrace Apartment. Ground floor. ( Balconies and Grandchildren 
scare us ).
Within Cycle distance of beach , say . . . 2Km
Within walking distance of some shops and amenities.
Not in the middle of nowhere.
Possibly on a Complex with shared pool.
Most important for me. . .Close to Tennis Courts. We all play 

All Documentation in place.

Where we are in Turkey , we can have all these things for £80+ K, but I dont really know real hard prices in Spain. Rightmove overseas gives me asking prices but thats all.
Thanks for any info. Pete


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

80,000 UKP will certainly get that for you. Given that it's possible to get substantial discounts on asking prices, I would recommend you look at properties around 120k Euros.

As an example, have a look at Murcia region, something coastal like San Pedro del Pinatar and nearby places on the coast. You will certainly find plenty in your price range.

It would also be worth checking average prices from the airports that your family most often uses. Choose an area that they're going to be able to get to cheaply.


----------



## warty56 (Dec 6, 2012)

im looking to spend about the same amount and i have been looking in and around the torrevieja area (loads of townhouses/duplex/bungalows)
2x airports with cheap flights throughout the year 
i have found rightmove ok
try Kyero/thinkspain


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Whenever I look at places around the £80K mark , they seem to be all in big high rise blocks, or 10 miles inland. 
Pete


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

2 bedroom town house for sale in Murcia, San Pedro del Pinatar, Spain



PS51 said:


> Whenever I look at places around the £80K mark , they seem to be all in big high rise blocks, or 10 miles inland.
> Pete


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

2 bedroom apartment for sale in Orihuela Costa, Alicante, Spain, Spain

There are 1000s of them and less than a couple of K from a beach.




PS51 said:


> Whenever I look at places around the £80K mark , they seem to be all in big high rise blocks, or 10 miles inland.
> Pete


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

It would be nice if I could just enter. . . . Duplex or detached/Ground floor /2 Bed min/ communal pool/ Near a tennis club . But it doesnt work that way. Ha! Pete


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Look on Kyero.com, you'll be spoilt for choice. A friend of mine just bought a 1 bed apartment near Alicante for £26k


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Horlics said:


> 2 bedroom apartment for sale in Orihuela Costa, Alicante, Spain, Spain
> 
> There are 1000s of them and less than a couple of K from a beach.


 Thanks for that Horlics. I showed the War Dept that add and she said it was too built up. She calls 3 stories " High Rise ".  From what info people are giving me , it seems I can put in Higher than £ 80K in my search. I was assuming it would have costs of around 5K to buy , plus another 5K for white goods and furniture.. All I have to do now is find a place with tennis courts or near a club. Maybe I should try Google earth, up and down the whole coast. Tennis courts are easy to spot.


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

£85k at the present exchange rate as I write is 113.500 euros
This should pick you up a good property.
There are many for sale around the Javea/Moraira area.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

PS51 said:


> .........................I was assuming it would have costs of around 5K to buy .....................................


Do not under-estimate the costs of buying in Spain. I'd allow 10% or even a bit more to be safe. It varies from region to region but costs can come out of the woodwork. I remember we paid 7% tax, the lawyer, advance on service charge, and deposit on services/connection fees. Best to be prepared. 

But good luck


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

You're not going to want to part with your 85K without seeing the place first. I think you need to get on a plane and travel from Valencia to the border with Portugal sticking to the coast where you can. A great trip and you'll be able to make an informed decision about where you want to be.

Somewhere, you should be able to get something with the money you have.



PS51 said:


> Thanks for that Horlics. I showed the War Dept that add and she said it was too built up. She calls 3 stories " High Rise ".  From what info people are giving me , it seems I can put in Higher than £ 80K in my search. I was assuming it would have costs of around 5K to buy , plus another 5K for white goods and furniture.. All I have to do now is find a place with tennis courts or near a club. Maybe I should try Google earth, up and down the whole coast. Tennis courts are easy to spot.


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

I came to the Costa Blanca approx 8 years ago and bought my Villa in Javea without doing much research. Now that I know the Costa Blanca I wouldn't want to be anywhere else other than Javea. (I Have travelled to many other parts of Spain)


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have been visiting this site for a while and I guess I am gradually absorbing info by a process of osmosis. I quite like the Costa Blanca Northern region. It seems to look so similar to where we are in Turkey. I would want a lock up and leave sort of place because we would only be visiting 2 or 3 times a year. I would not want the upkeep of a private pool . I guess that lends itself to the sort of place we have in Turkey. . . Small complex, communal Pool, walking distance to restaurants and shops. My Mrs is in the Ramblers , so she thinks 3 miles is a short stroll , whereas my knees say that is an expedition. Pete
I will probably ask some dumb questions during this process but I will get the hang of it. If it is anything like Turkey , the trick is . . Avoiding the pitfalls and Sharks. Pete


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

If you don't mind being a 20 minute drive to the coast, how about Pego in the North C.B. area? This small town has good facilities including indoor and outdoor pools and a tennis club. Property is cheap and there are places with communal pools. You can walk out of the town to access some lovely mountain walks.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

GallineraGirl said:


> If you don't mind being a 20 minute drive to the coast, how about Pego in the North C.B. area? This small town has good facilities including indoor and outdoor pools and a tennis club. Property is cheap and there are places with communal pools. You can walk out of the town to access some lovely mountain walks.


 Thanks for that Gallerinagirl. We try to avoid car hire, so I think 20 miles may be too far. I will have a look at the place though. If Mag had to walk too far to the Beach and back , she would be too tired to cook my tea.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

PS51 said:


> Thanks for that Gallerinagirl. We try to avoid car hire, so I think 20 miles may be too far. I will have a look at the place though. If Mag had to walk too far to the Beach and back , she would be too tired to cook my tea.


There are buses but I am not sure where they go........they speak English in the Tourist Office. They may know.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

alborino said:


> Do not under-estimate the costs of buying in Spain. I'd allow 10% or even a bit more to be safe. It varies from region to region but costs can come out of the woodwork. I remember we paid 7% tax, the lawyer, advance on service charge, and deposit on services/connection fees. Best to be prepared.
> 
> But good luck


Don't forget that transfer tax in the Communidad of Valencia is now 10% so the costs of buying are nearer 15% on the Costa Blanca and North from there.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Don't forget that transfer tax in the Communidad of Valencia is now 10% so the costs of buying are nearer 15% on the Costa Blanca and North from there.


 10% !! I suppose someone has to pay for the office parties at the government HQ.


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi PS51

We are in a similar situation to yourself in looking at property for permanent moving to Spain from the UK. The level of property prices we are looking at is also similar maybe a little higher and we have set at this stage a higher level of 100,000euros asking price as our search parameter. We have found that Rightmove is often very wide of the mark and our searches centre around the Kyero site as already recommended.

You will be spoiled for choice as others have said. In fact in the last few days a very nice semi detached villa has come up on the Costa Blanca fully furnished and looks good in a small complex with pool and all amenities for the princely sum of yes 85,000 euros. Not far from beach either but that is of less interest to us. 3 bed and 2 bath to boot. So there is much out there. A small 2 bed villa on an urbanisation that we actually know well and know the type in San Miguel (probably too far from beach for you) has come up for us at the sum of 37,500 euros unfurnished and requires a new kitchen fitting out. So there's loads out there in all levels.

As regards other costs and guides can I venture to suggest that you register online with "The Overseas Guides Company" It is a very useful resource on local knowledge for English speakers on costs, health , news , currency legals etc and you get an informative e-mail about once a week sometimes more. The featured properties are always out of our bracket but it is useful in other ways.

Hope this helps

regards
Ian


----------



## aldente (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you thought of long term letting, You can get a 3 bed villa in some of these areas for 400 euros a month, that's only 4800 euros a year without being lumbered with the property.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Aldente. Once we have sold the Turkey property , we will probably go on a long trip up the coastal areas. for a few weeks . Hopefully we will discover an area and a property we like. Hopefully near Tennis courts. Pete


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Or Padel Tenis courts, because if you're s**t like me you spend a lot less time fetching the balls.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

No padel tennis for me yet. I play a lot of tennis. Maybe 3 or 4 times a week.The added bonus is that , if I am out of the house, the Mrs cant find a use for me. Pete


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Don't forget that transfer tax in the Communidad of Valencia is now 10% so the costs of buying are nearer 15% on the Costa Blanca and North from there.


And don't forget that it is sometimes worked out on a multiplier of the catastral value rather than the actual transaction price. If you are picking up a bargain you might find the tax even higher still!


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Chopera said:


> And don't forget that it is sometimes worked out on a multiplier of the catastral value rather than the actual transaction price. If you are picking up a bargain you might find the tax even higher still!



I knew that once someone mentioned Tax , things would go downhill . For a few posts things were looking quite bright. 
Pete


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Your going to buy!!! Rent, look around, look around a lot.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> Your going to buy!!! Rent, look around, look around a lot.



Hi Bob bob . It is very early on in my calculations. I intent to research the buying process and if I decide to buy , at least I will be prepaired. As you suggest ,I would go over there and spend a few weeks checking out areas.

Pete


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes Pete, our modified plans are for a holiday in the area of choice and then a long(ish) rental to get areal feel for the place. Although my Spanish is weak (to be honest verging on the non existent) I want to be away from the immediate vicinity of the main expat centres and try to integrate with local society. The premise being that we are all idle and would fall into the convenience of a purely expat culture like so many we know and that is not the object of our exercise.

I can no longer drink and I don't play golf LOL!

The rental idea was put to us by another member some time ago before our plans went awry and it does make sound sense. I'm glad that Bobbob has raised with you again.

Best of luck

regards
Ian


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

IanB. I can see where you are coming from re wanting to assimilate within the Spanish culture. I think if we were intending to do the full Expat thing , I would go in that direction. If one visits for a few weeks , 2 or three times a year, that is tricky. I have had that in Turkey. We have lots of Turkish Neighbours and I lose what little Turkish I have after a few weeks back in Blighty. When I go back to Turkey my conversations with neighbours involve frantic use of a Phrase book, and lots of arm waving and miming. . . . . Imagine playing Charades in a Foreign language. My Mrs can yak on quite happilly about Grandchildren with another woman for hours. Its something women can do I guess ?? If She met an Alien they would get on just fine as long as ET had Grandchildren. So for me being somewhere near an Expat group is good. I wouldnt have to bother with Charades unless they came from Glasgow.
Pete


----------



## plymyphil (Jan 29, 2015)

That is a sensible budget for what you want. The further south you go the higher the prices. I would suggest looking at Costa Blanca (cheaper than Costa del Sol).


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The further south you go the cheaper it gets. When you reach the CDS, keep going.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

At the CDS. . Keep going. I'd better check out Gibralta on Rightmove then


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadiz. Ayamonte. Very cheap but not so accessible. Many people fly into Faro and cross the border.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

PS51 said:


> At the CDS. . Keep going. I'd better check out Gibralta on Rightmove then


No, definitely not Gibraltar. You couldn't buy a garden shed for £85k there.

Nothing at that price in the Marbella or Estepona area either.

Try Sabinillas or Manilva (Both very built-up and Brit) .

Forget about Sotogrande.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

I was taking the Mick re Gibralta. The boss wont have high rise, because of the grandchildren. I couldnt myself anyway. I cant stand heights. I could never be a woman. . . I'd get a nose bleed on stilletto heels.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

If you're buying based upon somewhere that is cheap for your family to fly to, look around Reus airport, as we could get flights last month for just £15 each way including taxes. Property is cheap in this area (we're 50km inland from Reus and the beach is just a 25 min drive away), particularly around Salou.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Spanish property for sale in Spain properties for sale Spain real estate is worth looking at too.


----------

